

Out of Bethlehem: The Radicalization of Joan Didion - flannery
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/08/24/out-of-bethlehem

======
animefan
If anyone would like to be "radicalized" in a slightly different political
direction, I would suggest visiting the real Bethlehem. Then try to reconcile
the experience of the people living there with the politics of writers for the
New Yorker (on both US and Israeli politics).

------
habitue
Oh my god, I can't take this rambling book review style. Please save me from
this pretentious focusless essay disguised as a book review.

